# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Մանուկ հասակում տեսած երազներ

## Malxas

Այս երազը ես տեսել եմ, երբ հինգ տարեկան էի:

Չար Կախարդն ընկել էր իմ ետևից: Ես ինչքան ոտքերումս ուժ կար փախչում էի, Չար Կախարդը ջանում էր ետ չմնալ: Վերջապես պատսպարվեցի տան ներսում ու սկսեցի բանալիով փակել դուռը: Բայց Չար Կախարդն էլ իր բանալին ուներ ու սկսեց հակառակ կողմից բացել դուռը: Հիմա ես ներսից փակում եմ, էս չարագործը դրսից բացում է, ես փակում եմ, սա բացում է... Հենց այդ պահին արթնացա, շատ էի վախեցել:   :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (18.07.2012), Freeman (18.07.2012), John (18.07.2012), laro (18.07.2012), Lusinamara (18.07.2012), Sambitbaba (10.05.2014), Արէա (18.07.2012)

----------


## John

Շնորհակալություն լավ թեմայի համար  :Smile:  էս պահին կոնկրետ էդ հին ու բարի ժամանակների վախենալու երազներիցս չեմ հիշում, բայց մի ընդհանուր բան հիշեցի, որ բոլոր լավ երազներիս բնորոշ էր  :Smile:  Ենթադրենք տեսել եմ երազում մի մարդու, ում շատ եմ սիրում ու վաղուց չեմ տեսել, խոսում եմ էդ մարդու հետ, մեկ էլ մի պահ ուզում եմ դեմքին նայեմ՝ չի ստացվում, նայելու համար պետք է բացել աչքերս, իսկ որ աչքերս բացեմ՝ կարթնանամ  :LOL:  կիսաբաց աչքերով էլ մի կերպ փորձում էի նայել՝ էլի չէր ստացվում...  :LOL:

----------

Arpine (18.07.2012), Enna Adoly (10.05.2014), Freeman (18.07.2012), Jarre (10.05.2014), laro (18.07.2012), Lusinamara (18.07.2012), Malxas (18.07.2012), Sambitbaba (10.05.2014), Լեդի Վարդ (12.06.2013), Նարե91 (18.07.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Օօօօօ՜... հիշում եմ :Jpit: 
Պուճուր ժամանակ ես գիշերները չէի ուզում քնել: Երեւի մեկ անգամից ավել ա եղել, որ մամայիս հարցրել եմ «երազ կտեսնե՞մ» մաման ասում էր «կտեսնես» ու... ես է՛լ ավելի քիչ էի ուզում քնել: Մաման ի՞նչ իմանար, որ ես հենց դրանից էի վախենում: :Sad:  Գիշերային սարսափներս :Jpit:  Իրանք մեկ-մեկ գալիս էին չար, կատաղած մարդու կերպարանքով, մեկ-մեկ էլ հարազատ մարդկանց դիմակով, որ հետո բացահայտվեն: Պետք էր վերջացնեին երազս, արթնացնեին ինձ ու ընտրել էին ամենավախենալու տարբերակը՝ ինձ անուշ անել... 
Առաջին կերպարի անունը չգիտեմ ինչի Անբան Հուռի էր :LOL:  Հետո որ մեծացա, մեկ ուրիշը եկավ փոխարինելու՝ անունը Ասա (է՞ս ինչ անուն էր :Xeloq: ): Հաճախ էնպես էր լինում, որ երազիս ամենավերջում էի տեսնում իրանց, կամ իմանում թե ովքեր են, կամ հենց ամենավերջում մի վախենալու բան էի տեսնում ու արթնանում էի :Scare: 
Շատ ա եղել, որ խնդրել եմ ու բարձիս տակ մկրատ են դրել: :Smile:

----------

Arpine (18.07.2012), Diana99 (12.06.2013), Enna Adoly (10.05.2014), Freeman (18.07.2012), Lusinamara (18.07.2012), Malxas (18.07.2012), Sambitbaba (10.05.2014), Լեդի Վարդ (12.06.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Փոքր ժամանակ հենց աչքերս փակում էի, որ քնեմ, տիեզերք էի տեսնում ու թռիչքի զգացողություն էր առաջանում: Լիքը աստղեր ու թռիչք. կայֆ էր, միշտ ուզում էի, որ էդ երազս չավարտվի:
Բայց 10 տարեկանից հետո սկսեցի էլ չտեսնել: Երևի 1,5-2 տարի առաջ նորից տեսա: Ու հենց քնիցս արթնացա, որոշեցի, որ աստղագետ եմ դառնալու, չնայած պարապում էի իրավաբանական կամ միջազգային հարաբերություններ ընդունվելու համար:  :Jpit: 
Էլ չեմ տեսել էդ երազը, մեկ էլ երևի թեզս պաշտպանելուց առաջ կտեսնեմ, ո՞վ գիտի:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.05.2014), Smokie (12.06.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (12.06.2013), Ուլուանա (12.06.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Դեռ փոքր ժամանակից , երբ պարկում էի՝ միշտ մի երկու ժամ հետո էի քնում…Ութ տարեկան էի, ծննդյանս օրն էր, պարկեցի ու ի զարմանս ինձ՝ միանգամից քնեցի :Cray: :Երազիս տեսա, որ շները (մինչև հիմա չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ դրանք գայլ էին, թե՞ շուն :Blush: ) ընկել էին հետևիցս, ես վազեցի ու կանգ առա մի ժայռի վրա ,նայեցի ներքև ու տեսա մի  անդունդ …Երբ տեսա, որ շները շատ էին մոտենում ես այդտեղից ընկա ցած բայց այդպես էլ տեղ չհասա: :Black Eye:  Արթնացել եմ ու այնպես եմ լացում կարծես ցած ընկած լինեի :Sad:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.05.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Երազները ամենասիրածս երևույթներից են ու փոքր ժամանակ շատ հետաքրքիր երազներ եմ տեսել,որոնք կարծում եմ մեծ ազդեցություն են ունեցել իմ վրա:
Ուրեմն ինչ որ դաշտում էի,բարեկամներիցս մեկի հետ,ինքը գործ էր անում ես էլ կողքը ման էի գալիս,հետո իրանց հարևանը եկավ ես էլ մի փոքր հեռացա ու հորը ըկա:Հորի մեջ գլխարկ կար ու էդ գլխարկից սարսափում էի:Հետո տեսնում եմ որ իրանք գնում են,ես գոռում եմ ու վախենում եմ,բայց իրանք ինձ չեն լսում,հետո գլխարկը սկսում է բարձր ծիծաղել ու ես վախից արթնանում եմ:
Երևի չկա մի օր,որ էս երազը չհիշեմ:Մեր մեջ ասած հիմա էլ կուզեի էսպիսի երազներ տեսնել,բայց հիմա արդեն չափից դուրս պարզ ու սովորական բաներ եմ տեսնում  :Sad:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.05.2014)

----------


## Նարե91

6-7 տարեկանում մի շատ տպավորիչ երազ եմ տեսել, որ մինչ օրս մոռանալ չեմ կարող:
Սարսափի ժանրին է պատկանում: Ծնողներիս հետ մետրոում էինք: Սպասում էինք, որ վագոնը գար,
էկավ, ու ես նետվեցի` ճզմվելով վագոնի անիվների տակ: Ահասարսուռ մի պատկեր էր:
Մինչև հիմա, վագոնին սպասելիս, որքան հնարավոր է, հեռու եմ կանգնում: Էդ երազն ինձ միշտ ուղեկցելու է:  :Sad:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.05.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

իմ մանկության երազները մինչև հիմա էլ տեսնում եմ  :Jpit:   էլ առաջվա նման չեն ազդում, բայց էլի հավես է: Իմ վատ երազներին բնորոշ է մի տեսակ խավարը՝ոչ  լույս ա, ոչ մութ:  Մեկ էլ մարդիկ բնազդի նման են շարժվում,  դու իրենց բան ես ասում ու էդ ասածդ ոնց որ չեն լսում, ոչ մի բան չարտահայտող հայացքով շարունակում են քեզ նայել,դրանից ավելի վատ երազներ են խոսել չկարողանալը, դու ուզում ես շատ կարևոր բան ասել, բայց չի ստացվում: 
Աստիճաններով գլորվելն է, իբր վախենալու երազ, բայց ընդհակառակ, հաճելի էմոցիաներ եմ ունենում: Ամենալավ երազներն էլ, երբ ես գիտեմ, որ սա երազ է, անգամ իմ ուզած երազները կարող եմ ստեղծել, թռչելու էֆֆեկտն էլ լրիվ ուրիշ է :Love:

----------

Freeman (10.05.2014), John (10.05.2014), Lílium (11.05.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մանկությանս երազներից շատ բան չեմ հիշում, մենակ մեկը կար, որ ահասարսուռ էր, մի անգամ եմ տեսել, բայց սաղ կյանքս կհիշեմ: Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ հիմա գրեմ, կասեք՝ դրա ինչն ա սարսափելի, բայց էն ժամանակ ես ահավոր վախեցել էի: 
Մեղրիում էինք ես ու մամաս, 90-ականների սկիզբ: Երազիս մեջ լիքը զինվորներ էի տեսել, սենց անտարբեր հայացքներով մի հսկայական բազմություն էր, զենքերն էլ ձեռքներին: Իրանք ոչ մի բան չեն արել, մենակ տենց կանգնած էին երազիս մեջ: Ու մեկ ա ես սարսափել էի, դրանից հետո երկար ժամանակ ինչքան պառկում էի քնելու, վախենում էի էդ երազը տեսնելուց:

----------

Enna Adoly (10.05.2014), Freeman (10.05.2014), John (10.05.2014), Lílium (11.05.2014), Յոհաննես (10.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.05.2014)

----------

